# Overseas pakistanis entry test, UHS



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, just wanted some information. Does anyone know whether the new entry test for overseas's pakistanis is for private medical colleges or government ones? Help would be greatly appreciated!#laugh


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

nishaytariq said:


> Hey, just wanted some information. Does anyone know whether the new entry test for overseas's pakistanis is for private medical colleges or government ones? Help would be greatly appreciated!#laugh


I know of both private and government medical colleges who have entry tests for overseas' Pakistanis - in fact, every place I've heard of is giving their potential applicants entry tests, whether they are local or from overseas. Hope this helps!


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Thankyou Faarina! Always a great helper #happy

I also have another question, when I send IBCC the transcript for equivalence, will they only look at grade 11 and 12 [equivalent to FSc] or will they also look at my grade 9 and 10 marks?

Thanks!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

nishaytariq said:


> I also have another question, when I send IBCC the transcript for equivalence, will they only look at grade 11 and 12 [equivalent to FSc] or will they also look at my grade 9 and 10 marks?
> 
> Thanks!


They will also look at your grade 9 and 10 marks; they look at all four grades' marks in order to come up with the final equivalency score.


----------



## nishaytariq (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, okay. And is the significance for 9 and 10[Metric] just as much as 11 and 12 [FSc]


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

nishaytariq said:


> Oh, okay. And is the significance for 9 and 10[Metric] just as much as 11 and 12 [FSc]


I believe so. I think that all they do is break down your transcripts by the marks you've earned and assign each mark (A, B, etc.) with a point value. Hope this helps!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

nishaytariq said:


> Hey, just wanted some information. Does anyone know whether the new entry test for overseas's pakistanis is for private medical colleges or government ones? Help would be greatly appreciated!#laugh


everyone(be it overseas Pakistni, foriegneror local has to pass the entry test on 27th of september.
However overseas Pakistanis need to give the test for addmission into private medical colleges and locals need it for the addmission into government ones
Although most private universities have their own they also look at your UHS test score(for pvt universities in Punjab only)


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

hi.
I am also thinking about applying to a Pakistani Med college being an overseas pakistani in Canada. I have a few questions:
1- Are marks from ALL of my high school classes being included to be considered for the IBCC Equivilance Certificate?
2- Are u sure that the entry test is on the 27th of sept and NOT sometime in July like last year?
3- If I write the entry test by UHS in Pakistan and write the SAT II bio, chem, phys. tests, can I choose the better marks and use those for admission or do I HAVE to use my entry test marks??

Please can anybody take time to answer these questions?? THANKS in advance. #happy


----------



## Asim93 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am confused, are there any entry tests for overseas students applying to government colleges?


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Asim93:

If you are an overseas Pakistani and do NOT have foreign citizenship and are applying as a local, then yes, you do need to write the entry test like any other local.

Another question to anyone who can answer this:
I heard that if you're an overseas Pakistani student but applying on a local seat, then even if you don't make it on the merit list and just pass the test, you can still get admited into the college of your choice?
Can anyone please clarify this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## helper (Apr 5, 2011)

rosette said:


> Hi Asim93:
> 
> If you are an overseas Pakistani and do NOT have foreign citizenship and are applying as a local, then yes, you do need to write the entry test like any other local.
> 
> ...


entry tests are subject to open merit,so if u cant make the merit list u cant get admission regardless of ur nationality


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

helper said:


> entry tests are subject to open merit,so if u cant make the merit list u cant get admission regardless of ur nationality


Thanks for clarifying. So if I don't get through PTAP, I can still always apply as a local, right?


----------



## helper (Apr 5, 2011)

rosette said:


> Thanks for clarifying. So if I don't get through PTAP, I can still always apply as a local, right?


yeah...you can apply on both fronts at the same time,if u r nt able to get on list as local,maybe u can be selected on foreign reserved seats.


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

okay wait...so there IS an entry test for student who apply for an overseas seat at government colleges? So I am a Pakistani Citizen, who is also a Canadian citizen, if I apply to King Edward, do I have to do an entry test? Also what about CMH Lahore. I am just a bit confused. Thanks.


----------



## helper (Apr 5, 2011)

AhmadNizami said:


> okay wait...so there IS an entry test for student who apply for an overseas seat at government colleges? So I am a Pakistani Citizen, who is also a Canadian citizen, if I apply to King Edward, do I have to do an entry test? Also what about CMH Lahore. I am just a bit confused. Thanks.


if u r applying only on reserved seat,then there wont be ny test....they will look at ur sat score


----------



## helper (Apr 5, 2011)

helper said:


> if u r applying only on reserved seat,then there wont be ny test....they will look at ur sat score


and i am talking only about amc


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

If I am applying to CMH lahore on a self finance seat, I will have to do an entry test? 
Is there an entry test for King Edward college?


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

For reserved foreign seats under PTAP or self-finance, you do not need to participate in the entry test. However, SAT II/SAT Subject Tests (same thing) are required with a minimum score of 550 each in the subjects of Chemistry, Biology and Physics. I think only if you're applying in a Engineering college, you can substitute math for physics. Entering criteria is same throughout Punjab Medical Colleges.


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

rosette said:


> For reserved foreign seats under PTAP or self-finance, you do not need to participate in the entry test. However, SAT II/SAT Subject Tests (same thing) are required with a minimum score of 550 each in the subjects of Chemistry, Biology and Physics. I think only if you're applying in a Engineering college, you can substitute math for physics. Entering criteria is same throughout Punjab Medical Colleges.


Thank you, i appreciate your help.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

AhmadNizami said:


> Thank you, i appreciate your help.


You're welcome


----------

